# New To Site



## Fuzz4141 (Dec 14, 2010)

Hello all I am very new to the site, like I always do b4 a large purchase I do a whole lot of research b4 I buy, and forums are a great way to get actual owners input!! We recently sold our Jayco Jayfeather 19H Hybrid... I am set on replacing it with an Outback 250rs, I love the quality of product that Keystone puts on the market. I am married with a new son (6months), and didn't get to use our trailer much this year with the boy being so young... but definately are replacing the Jayco with the 250rs its a great floor plan with the double slides.... we plan on doing lots of camping this next season.... I will be towing this unit with my 09 Nissan Titan so lots of extra tow capacity left over.... We live in Southern Alberta, Canada and like to camp early and late in the season and our hybrid was not built for that!! Lots of great camping up here!!! I can't wait to close the deal and have it parked in front of our house!! I am planning to deal through a US dealer.... any Canadians have any input on importing or dealing with or purchasing from Dealers stateside???

Neways hello all and hope to be joining the Outback owners group very soon!! Hopefully just after xmas!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers, Fuzz!









And congratulations on your new(ish) son and the forthcoming Outback! I'm sure you will really enjoy it. We put in a lot of miles towing a 28RSDS behind a Titan, and I can vouch that it is a great tow vehicle. Just keep an eye on the transmission temperature.

Please don't be shy about asking questions. There are a lot of very experienced people around here, and we don't bite!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Welcome to the Outbacker Family.

The 250RS is a great floorplan!!!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome to the Outbackers site!

Great choice on selecting the 250RS


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Welcome to the Outbackers


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Welcome. You will love the 250RS.

There are many of us here who have been through our children's early years in a trailer. If you have questions about anything, be sure to ask.


----------



## Fuzz4141 (Dec 14, 2010)

thefulminator said:


> Welcome. You will love the 250RS.
> 
> There are many of us here who have been through our children's early years in a trailer. If you have questions about anything, be sure to ask.


I always like reading through the posts and signing up for these types of forums, I did the same when I bought my motorcycle and there is always a wealth of knowledge and experience....

I am very excited to get into the 250rs, but have some reservations with purchasing Stateside through the dealer I am liasing with... It might be my line of work but I just don't like the idea of sending money to anyone without seeing the actual product first!! It is way more economical to do it this way and I know that the dealer is reputable... I dunno.... I guess if its a Cert cheque or bank draft... you can always put a stop payment on them if the trailer shows up battered or doesn't show up!!

Neways I am looking forward to camping as much as we can starting this spring, its great for the family and for the most part very relaxing!! If anyone has any advice on long distance purchases please speak up!!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

What US dealer are you looking at?


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

Fuzz4141 said:


> Hello all I am very new to the site, like I always do b4 a large purchase I do a whole lot of research b4 I buy, and forums are a great way to get actual owners input!! We recently sold our Jayco Jayfeather 19H Hybrid... I am set on replacing it with an Outback 250rs, I love the quality of product that Keystone puts on the market. I am married with a new son (6months), and didn't get to use our trailer much this year with the boy being so young... but definately are replacing the Jayco with the 250rs its a great floor plan with the double slides.... we plan on doing lots of camping this next season.... I will be towing this unit with my 09 Nissan Titan so lots of extra tow capacity left over.... We live in Southern Alberta, Canada and like to camp early and late in the season and our hybrid was not built for that!! Lots of great camping up here!!! I can't wait to close the deal and have it parked in front of our house!! I am planning to deal through a US dealer.... any Canadians have any input on importing or dealing with or purchasing from Dealers stateside???
> 
> Neways hello all and hope to be joining the Outback owners group very soon!! Hopefully just after xmas!!


Welcome former fellow 19h owner! We upgraded to the 312bh. Your going to love your Outback.


----------



## Fuzz4141 (Dec 14, 2010)

CamperAndy said:


> What US dealer are you looking at?


Been talking to Holman Rv mostly, think they are Cincinati area, they seem friendly and willing to answer all my dumb questions! Also have requested quotes through Lakeshore rv.... think they are in Michigan... either way it still saves a significant amount of money to have the trailer shipped to the Sweet Grass MT border crossing where I would pick it up... too much to drive to the dealer to pick up and drive back... not to mention all the miles on my truck...


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Welcome,

We bought through a US dealer in Vermont.. We are in Winnipeg.. We saved 15000.00 on the same unit here at home. It really went well as we picked it up in Pembina, ND and did the importing ourselves. We got the VIN on the bill of sale and our bank wired them the money after which we got the title. We had not seen the unit until we got to Pembina except for the pictures on the web.

Len and Colleen


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Fuzz4141 said:


> What US dealer are you looking at?


Been talking to Holman Rv mostly, think they are Cincinati area, they seem friendly and willing to answer all my dumb questions! Also have requested quotes through Lakeshore rv.... think they are in Michigan... either way it still saves a significant amount of money to have the trailer shipped to the Sweet Grass MT border crossing where I would pick it up... too much to drive to the dealer to pick up and drive back... not to mention all the miles on my truck...
[/quote]

Both Holman and Lakeshore have a good reputation on here for remote sales. The occasional hick up but nothing that should prevent you from using either of them.


----------



## Fuzz4141 (Dec 14, 2010)

Wow thanks guys and fellow Canucks!! Good to hear that your internet deal went smooth.... and also good to hear that both Holman and Lakeshore have good reps here, my wife and I are paranoid bout fraud and losing our hard earned paychecks!! My wife sez I can't talk trailer until after xmas!! She gets pissed when I mention stuff right now!! But thank you guys for your imput...


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

X2 on Holman and Lakeshore. I bought my OB from Holman over the web and phone. I didn't see it until I did the walk through prior to purchase. It was just what they had promised and the deal went very smoothly. I didn't have to import it, so it was even easier, but the idea is the same...


----------



## Fuzz4141 (Dec 14, 2010)

Nathan said:


> X2 on Holman and Lakeshore. I bought my OB from Holman over the web and phone. I didn't see it until I did the walk through prior to purchase. It was just what they had promised and the deal went very smoothly. I didn't have to import it, so it was even easier, but the idea is the same...


That is definately good hear.... also good to hear that other people have bought via internet and haven't had any major issues!! Thanks guys... Can't wait to put the Titan to use!!

And to the Jayco 19h owner... we loved that trailer it was a great little trailer... but onward and upward!!


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

Fuzz4141 said:


> Hello all I am very new to the site, like I always do b4 a large purchase I do a whole lot of research b4 I buy, and forums are a great way to get actual owners input!! We recently sold our Jayco Jayfeather 19H Hybrid... I am set on replacing it with an Outback 250rs, I love the quality of product that Keystone puts on the market. I am married with a new son (6months), and didn't get to use our trailer much this year with the boy being so young... but definately are replacing the Jayco with the 250rs its a great floor plan with the double slides.... we plan on doing lots of camping this next season.... I will be towing this unit with my 09 Nissan Titan so lots of extra tow capacity left over.... We live in Southern Alberta, Canada and like to camp early and late in the season and our hybrid was not built for that!! Lots of great camping up here!!! I can't wait to close the deal and have it parked in front of our house!! I am planning to deal through a US dealer.... any Canadians have any input on importing or dealing with or purchasing from Dealers stateside???
> 
> Neways hello all and hope to be joining the Outback owners group very soon!! Hopefully just after xmas!!


We bought our 312BH this fall from Midstates RV in Rapid City South Dakota (Actually I think its in Blackhawk, but itw within 5 miles or so). We shopped Lakeshore and one in Iowa for competetive prices and Midstates was within about a thousand dollars of Lakeshore. The difference for us was hundreds of miles each way in towing expense so it basically was a wash and we get to support our local dealer (115 miles away for the service and that area is where we camp anyways). If you are looking to come through Montana to get your rig, South Dakota is a lot closer than Michigan and you may save some there. Lakeshore and others will give you an electronic quote for your model and since there are no "options" on Outback (all are fully loaded and the same), you are comparing apples to apples. You basically select interior color and ask for best price. I used this dealership for my last RV as well (not an Outback)and had good luck with them on this purchase. The guys were pretty knowledgeable (they even set up my WDH for my new unit and rig and got it right. We knew Lakeshore and others were "wholesale" dealers, so we got there price first and then went to Midstates and showed them our available price to target.

Good luck!


----------



## Fuzz4141 (Dec 14, 2010)

Does anyone know the combined length of the 250rs bumper to hitch, the salesman in town told me the 2011 250RS was exactly 27'9" long from BUMPER to HITCH.... but seemed unsure... I also read 27'9" for the length in the brochure for the 250rs... can anyone else confirm this is the total length, or is 27'9" the living space with the rear slide in, or is it the length with that slide out?

On another note I think we are closer to striking a deal on a 2011 250rs.... days i think!!


----------

